# Insects in the tegu enclosure



## cornking4 (Dec 8, 2009)

Today I noticed small white insects in Zzyzx's enclosure that appeared to be ants of some sort... They're not hopping or flying and don't seem to be bothering Zzyzx. Any ideas as to what these are and if they are harmful to tegus?


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Dec 8, 2009)

If you are using cypress mulch or something like that, they are probably wood mites. I had them also, I had to take all the substrate out and freeze it. I don't think they are harmfull to the tegu, but they aren't fun to have.


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 8, 2009)

yup iv seen people on here that have had to bake there substrate in the oven even..crazy,. iv never had that problem but i use straw and hay for my substrate and i have not had any bugs of any kind.


----------



## cornking4 (Dec 8, 2009)

That would definitely be a pain... If they're harming or annoying my tegu in the slightest way I'll do it though. Are you sure they're wood mites? They're almost clear and smaller than a pinhead (probably .25 mm long), although it would make sense because I use cypress mulch on top of peat moss for substrate.


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah pretty sure man. If they were black then they would be the parasitic type. I don't think they will hurt your tegu, but would probably annoy him.


----------



## cornking4 (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm glad they're not parasitic... I'll observe him when he's basking and make sure he's not bothered by them. Last time I checked they were too small to be able to climb onto him (If you know what I mean by that) and weren't a problem but I'll see how it goes. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Pikey (Jan 22, 2010)

i had them once.

no they will not hurt the tegu or any other animal for that reason (they eat decomposing wood)


----------



## White_Lotus (Jan 22, 2010)

they called springtails they are found in most cypress mulch bedding unless you buy those tiny bags at the petstore(SSSSOOOOOOOOO not worth it) they eat decompsing or wet mulch actually to get rid of them let the mulch dry out for around a week and they should die off(i say that incase you can't bake all the mulch in your viv because god knows i cant lol) they don't live very long and can only reproduce in a wet/warm habitat(even if there is a small patch of wet mulch) although its not healthy for your Gu to be high and dry.


----------



## Mr Critter (Jan 23, 2010)

I microwave my mulch in a old microwave i had.it works great to kill any thing in there. i fill a small bucket & nuc. it for 5 min. comes out steaming hot.never seen 1 bug & it dont stink up your hole house like baking it does. alot of people say thy never had problems with bugs from cypress ,but unless you steralize it some how. all mulch has bugs & mites its made from forest products . It seems like it would take a long time to nuc. but it aint that bad,took me a couple hrs to do 5 large bags. P.S I didnt sit & nuc. for hrs. When i go to basment to have a cigarette i nuc a couple buckets full.


----------



## Pikey (Jan 23, 2010)

mine were not from cypress they were in "Pet Store" Zoo-Med Repti-Bark


----------



## White_Lotus (Jan 23, 2010)

=o i never thought they came in those...they are supposed to be screened and pure mulch/substrate no bugs...i'm glad i didnt waste my money on that crap then.


----------

